

Are Self-Driving Cars Really the Solution to Drunk Driving? - omarelamri
http://spectrum.ieee.org/cars-that-think/transportation/self-driving/are-selfdriving-cars-really-the-solution-to-drunk-driving?utm_source=feedburner-automaton&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ieeespectrum%2Fautomaton+%28Automaton+-+IEEE+Spectrum%29

======
mindslight
Play semantic games, get attention from supposedly reputable news source?

> _Actions need to be taken to start the vehicle, enter instructions regarding
> destination and route, and engage the self-driving function. These actions
> constitute driving_

Shit, so taking a cab is still drunk driving? (hail cab _check_ , tell driver
destination _check_ , shut door _check_ ). Because that is what people mean by
_self driving cars_ \- a cab without a human, and most likely without even a
steering column. By this guy's self-promoting definition, we've had "self
driving" cars ever since _cruise control_.

> _Moreover, there are serious issues concerning the possible situations where
> a driver in an autonomous vehicle needs to intervene due to an emergency or
> system malfunction_

Or not. Such a thing would be unsafe with even a sober and completely alert
driver. They would be unconnected from how the car responds, and thus unable
to operate it at a moment's notice. The only workable solution is to fail safe
by pulling over.

------
prolixus
The attitude expressed by Faulks in the article seems to be precisely
backwards if you genuinely believe that driving while intoxicated is a bad
thing. The harm comes from the impaired reflexes and judgment, not someone
punching in a command to drive home on a touch screen console. Making the two
scenarios legally equivalent will only discourage responsible behavior.

